# Anhydrous alcohol



## leafminer (Oct 3, 2016)

Been a long time...
Had a good harvest this year so am looking to do some extraction.
I have tried in the past with alcohol but the usual watery mess resulted.
However, now, I can obtain anhydrous (water free) ethanol. If I can dry the bud 100%, maybe using a dessicating chamber ... is it worth trying do you think?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2016)

What exactly are you trying to make?  No offense, but if you end up with a watery mess (?!?), I think that something is probably wrong with your process.  Rosebud makes absolutely wonderful RSO with alcohol (Everclear).  I personally would be somewhat concerned about using something poisonous like ethanol to make a concentrate.  I also don't quite understand what you are thinking with a dessicating chamber?  Anhydrous alcohol is still a liquid?


----------



## leafminer (Oct 5, 2016)

Ethanol is pure alcohol but previously I have only been able to get 70% so after evaporating the alcohol it leaves a sludge of the excess water. Anhydrous is 'dried' alcohol. Probably 99%. According to the Web site Everclear is 95% so it's pretty good. Not available where I am.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 5, 2016)

My suggestion is to winterize your alcohol wash and then you can easily separate water, oil / alcohol and plant matter / waxes. I use this method myself. Water freezes, oil is dissolved in the ETOH and the waxes will separate from the ETOH in about 72 hours. Then keep it cold and just pour through coffee filter and you now have oily clean ETOH......put that on a warming plate on low and what you end up with is a very potent oil after the ETOH evaps. Hope this helps


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2016)

Leaf....good to see you again friend. Hope all is well.


----------

